# welches DVI für Full HD?



## eVAC (15. Januar 2010)

*welches DVI für Full HD?*

Hallo,

trotz Suchfunktion habe ich leider keine genaue Antwort auf folgende Frage gefunden:

Ich habe einen Full HD 16:9 Monitor. betrieben wird er via DVI.
Jetzt ist die Frage ist es egal welches DVI-Format ich bezgl. Kabel da nehme?

Es gibt ja meines Wissens:

DVI-I
Single (18+5 Kontakte) oder
Dual (24+5 Kontakte)

DVI-D
Single (18+1 Kontakte) oder
Dual (24+1 Kontakte)

DVI-A
12+5 Kontakte

Welches Kabel mit wie viel Kontakten brauche ich für Full HD Support?

Danke schonmal

Edit:
Den Wiki-Artikel versteh ich nicht


----------



## midnight (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: welches DVI für Full HD?*

Erstmal musst du gucken, was dein Bildschirm für einen Anschluss hat. Normalerweise brauchst du DVI-I, damit kannst du ohne Probeleme 1080p übertragen.
DVI-D kann zusätzlich zum digitalen auch noch ein analoges Signal übertragen, für dich aber irrelevant.
Wichtig: DVI-D passt nicht in DVI-I-Buchsen, weil der breite Pin bei D nochmal länger ist.

so far


----------



## eVAC (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: welches DVI für Full HD?*

Es ist der BenQ G2420HDB

also DVI-D.

Geht das dann trotzdem?

€:

hat auch HDCP Support (wichtig?)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: welches DVI für Full HD?*



midnight schrieb:


> DVI-D kann zusätzlich zum digitalen auch noch ein analoges Signal übertragen



Nope 
Das ist DVI-I.

Und FULL-HD funktioniert mit allen aktuellen Grafikkarten da alle GraKas Dual-Link unterstützen und sollte das Kabel dabei nicht mitspielen wenigstens "Reduced-Blank" unterstützen.
Gugge auch mal da:
http://www.deltatronic.de/tipps_dual_link.html

An den Thread-Ersteller:
Jedes 08/15 DVI Kabel kann Full-HD (oder Reduced Blanking) übertragen.

Und DVI-A ist eigebtlich kein "richtiges" DVI (digitale Übertragubg)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface#DVI-A


----------



## eVAC (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: welches DVI für Full HD?*

also heißt das es ist egal wie viel Kontakte mein Kabel hat?


----------



## midnight (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: welches DVI für Full HD?*

Nimm ein Dual-Link, damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

so far


----------



## eVAC (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: welches DVI für Full HD?*

ok danke.
ich werd mal eins ausprobieren!


----------



## eVAC (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: welches DVI für Full HD?*

wen es interssiert:

gefunden auf PRAD | Index Startseite

PRAD | Reportage | DVI-Grundlagen: Informationen zu Steckertypen, TDMS, KVM-Switches und Dual-DVI Teil 3


----------

